# Expecting New Puppy Any day



## foxyrider (Sep 19, 2006)

We are getting our new puppy this weekend, he will be 9 weeks old. I've done quite a bit of research about the health issues and vaccines. We have talked to the breeder about the eyes, etc. What are the feelings out there about the puppy vaccines? We are so excited about our new arrival. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill let some of the breeders fill you in on vaccines. I know when I got my two, the breeder gave me a vaccine protocol for Havs to give to the vet. 
I can ask someone to post that here. 

You have to be SOOO excited! I know I was. 
Do you have a name yet? You have to post some photos when you get him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Our Vet separates the puppy vaccines for us. He does the basic puppy shots but never gives Bordetella or Rabies at the same time. He separates those shots by three weeks.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Im getting my new puppy this weekend also very excited but he is 6 months old the breeder sent me a couple of pictures so I posted them Grad. on your new puppy


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Puppy*

Did you get your puppy yet? I have attached the vaccination protocol but you should have gotten something from your breeder.
Where did you get your pup? Where are you located?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I get my puppy on Saturday.Yeah!!!!!! And my puppy came from Ohio and I am in calif san Diego calif any ways.I will email her tonight and ask her if she could do that thanks alot Susan


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

The file is attached. This is what I do and most breeders I know follow the same protocol.
Good Luck with your pup.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

the breeder is sending me every thing leash collar papers treats toys oh and a book Yoda got groomed yesturday she said she calls him yoda and he just tilts his head and looks at her like he saying you talking to me ? How cute.he will be here in 28 hours the wait is almost done thank goodness I bought a bed for the crate boy I wish they came bigger I wouldnt mind sleeping on it LOL so soft.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

One bed will never do - the general rule is one bed per dog per room. Have fun with your pup.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OHHHHHHHH SO I need 5 beds for my one dog LOL oh and cant for get a bed for my truck LOL


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I was thinking of making some furniture does any one know where I can get a plan on making your owen furniture for you pets.Beds couches chairs ect.I like to use mahogony and oak any Ideas ??


----------



## foxyrider (Sep 19, 2006)

How is your new guy doing? He's adorable. They are such wonderful dogs. I'll post a pic of Trooper soon. Congrats.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda went on his first big trip to the country he had a great time he is now learning the learsh and pottys out side now and he is learning his crate is a good thing I started off by just feeding time is in his crate so he likes that alot.He is so much fun he is learning his stay sit commands right now and is doing very well with them.He played with his cousin(KIDDING) the crested and he loved that cassey the crested was teaching him how to play ball it was so funny.We both had a great time now we are back at home and ready to inforce every thing he learn while we where away


----------

